# Redfoot and plum



## HarleyK (Aug 16, 2010)

My redfoot ate his first plum this weekend thought I'd share some pics.


----------



## DoctorCosmonaut (Aug 16, 2010)

Great photos! Reminds me of a velociraptor tearing through its prey lol


----------



## HarleyK (Aug 16, 2010)

yeah it does! thanks for the comment!


----------



## 1 Low Turtle (Aug 16, 2010)

Nice pics even nicer Redfoot.....Now I want a Plum


----------



## Missy (Aug 16, 2010)

Super sweet


----------



## terryo (Aug 16, 2010)

Great pictures! Very nice looking little tort....you could tell he's really enjoying that plum.


----------



## movealongmosey (Aug 16, 2010)

He looks like a crazy killer in the 3rd pic....HE HAS THE TASTE OF BLOOD!
Er...plum blood.
 Love the pics!


----------



## Candy (Aug 16, 2010)

One of Dale's favorites. They do love their fruit. I love the third picture.


----------



## N2TORTS (Aug 16, 2010)

Great PICS! .....
PLUM'...DELL... LEE...ICIOUS ....."

JD


----------



## Isa (Aug 21, 2010)

Very cute pics, I love the third one  Your little one is adorable eating his plum!


----------

